# Hoyt Trykon XL Bow Weight Tuning



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

You can unscrew the limb bolts 4 turns and your draw weight will drop about 10 pounds which is the lower recommended weight for your bow to shoot efficiently.


----------



## Mattus (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok, thanks for that. I was told it was a 60-80 pound range, so if its wound right in, it would be 80 pounds, so in theory I should be able to wind it out 8 turns to get it to 60 pounds then? 4 for the first 10, then 4 turns for the next 10? Or does it work more exponetially? Thanks again, Matt


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

It should'nt be a 60-80, mabey a 70-80 or 60-70, Is there a sticker with the poundage on the limb? It should only have about 10lbs of adjustment. Don't uncrew it 8 turns.


----------



## Mattus (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, I was told it was 60-80 pounds, but now I see the sticker on the limb, was a bit hidden, but is infact 70-80. This is a problem due to the local competition rules are 60 pound max! Is there anything that I can do to reduce it, or am i stuck with a too high poundage bow?


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

There's a couple of threads on here about changing the Trykon cams out for the cams used on the Vectrix. You'll get a smoother draw and a reduction of about 15 pounds of draw weight.


----------

